#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Kniebeschwerden/Diagnose >

## lucy230279

hallo an alle, 
bin relativ neu hier. mal kurz zu mir u meiner gesundheit,bin 27 von beruf privatkundenberaterin einer bank und stehe entweder 10-12h am schalter oder sitze fast ganztags. sport mache ich, wenn mir die zeit bleibt, volleyball, rollerbladen, brustschwimmen.alle 3 sportarten hab ich im mom abgebrochen. bin in behandlung wg isg-blockade beidseitig und chronisch lokalem lumbalsyndrom. dazu kommt blockade hws. bekomme jetzt 12 mal mt und fango. verdacht auf beginnende kniegelenksarthrose, noch kein röntgen.
so, vor ca.4 wochen hatte ich starke knieschmerzen, die aber nach 2 tagen ruhigstellung so einigermaßen okay waren.zumindestens konnte ich wieder auftreten.
zwischendurch hatte ich immer mal kurz probleme beim hinhocken bzw.beim aufstehen/hinsetzen.
seit gestern ging nun nix mehr. druckschmerz neben kniescheibe auf außenseite. hinsetzen bzw.aufstehen nur unter starken schmerzen, die v.a. die kniescheibe vorn betreffen.treppensteigen nur unter schmerzen, gut dass ich im eg wohne.
da mein hausarzt leider im urlaub ist, musste ich zu einer notfallvertretung. die hatte scheinbar keine lust,zumindestens wollte sie nicht mal wissen, wo es genau wehtut, da wo sie geschaut hat/gedrückt hat, war kein schmerz. sie meinte, es müsste sicherlich irgendwann mal geröntgt werden..ah ja( :Huh?: ) krankschreibung 3 tage, da ich jetzt unmöglich 12 stunden stehen kann. diagnose: M25.86 G.
hääh? soweit ich weiß, gehört dass zu den sonstigen gelenkkrankheiten, aber was heißt es genau? auf meine frage, ob das ne überbelastung sei, hieß es: so ungefähr.
jetzt hänge ich hier also zu hause rum, bin nicht wirklich schlauer, aber rückenschmerzen nehmen wieder zu.
vielleicht kann mir jemand die verschlüsselung kurz erklären? soweit ich mich im internet informiert hab, könnte die schmerzende stelle der meniskus sein. andere ideen?
vorab vielen, vielen dank für euer eventuell aufkeimendes interesse  :Zunge raus:  
lg
lucy

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Lucy, 
Erst einmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum  :Zwinker:  
Mit solchen Beschwerden solltest du auf jeden Fall zu einem Orthopäden gehen.
Ich denke, dass der Hausarzt da nicht unbedingt die richtige Adresse ist, vor allem dann nicht, wenn die Probleme schon so lange bestehen.
Deine Knieschmerzen könnten z.B. durch einen Meniskusschaden verursacht werden.
Vielleicht hast du dein Knie ja mal verdreht?
Wie gesagt, für so etwas ist ein Orthopäde die richtige Anlaufstelle  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung 
Michael

----------


## lucy230279

hallo michael,
danke für deine antwort.
knie verdreht?weiß nicht genau.
am 08.11.bin ich aus der straßenbahn gestiegen,bin nicht umgeknickt oder sonst etwas und verspürte einen stechenden Schmerz in der rechten Kniekehle. Da ich witzigerweise auf dem Weg zur MT für den Rücken zu meinem Physiotherapeuten war, hab ich ihn gleich gefragt. Er hat zwar ein Knacken festgestellt, aber das Knie war noch beweglich. Er konnte mir leider nicht weiterhelfen. 2tage krankschreibung, aber ein auftreten war nur unter schmerzen möglich.
anfang dezember bin ich mit den rollerblades hingefallen,weil ich unbedingt mal wieder in der standwaage fahren musste. bin ein, zwei meter geschlittert. ergab schürfwunden an ellenbogen und knie, welches auch stark geschwollen war. jaja, war meine eigene schuld, denn ich hatte zwar handgelenke geschützt, aber ellenbogen vergessen und knie nur mit volleyballknieschützern geschützt,die sind beim hinfallen zerfetzt worden. (jaaa, mittlerweile habe ich komplett neue schutzausrüstung, auch wenn ich aufgrund der lws/hws im mom eh nicht fahren kann), bitte keine weiteren vorwürfe!!  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
wieviel wochen später können denn noch schäden auftreten? muss dazu sagen, dass ich in der zwischenzeit auch schon wieder volleyball spielen war (auch mit neuen schützern!!), dies aber aufgrund der blockaden abbrechen musste.
für nen orthopäden brauch ich mit sicherheit nen termin,der eh erst in 2 monaten stattfindet. bin zur behandlung bei physikalischem arzt/rehabilitative medizin/chiropraktik. darf der auch mrt machen? kann/muss ich darauf bestehen?
auch, wenn die beschwerden vielleicht in einer woche vorbei sind? ist ja meistens so, wenn man dann endlich termin hat, tut meistens nichts mehr weh :verwirrt:  
glg
lucy

----------


## StarBuG

Wenn du dir bei einem deiner Stürze den Meniskus angerissen hast, kann das die Ursache für deine Schmerzen sein. 
Falls du in deiner Nähe ein Krankenhaus mit Orthopädie hast (z.B. eine Uniklinik), dann würde ich dir empfehlen dort direkt hinzugehen.
Musst dann zwar eine Weile warten, aber nicht 2 Monate für einen Termin. 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## lucy230279

hallo michael, 
vielen dank für deine antwort.wir haben natürlich ne uniklinik, aber es gibt wohl auch noch ein paar orthopäden, die dieses jahr sprechzeit haben. werde den tag morgen mal abwarten und ansonsten am freitag mal gehn. beschwerden werden bis jetzt immer schlimmer, aber wahrscheinlich gibt sich das irgndwann. ich sag bescheid.morgen hab ich erstmal physio wg hws. ich arbeite mich von oben nach unten durch, bzw.lasse mich bearbeiten . :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier bei Patientenfragen.net!*  *Zu Deinem Knie: Ein einfaches Röntgen wird Dir sicher nicht viel weiterhelfen, da kann man nur die knöchernen Strukturen sehen. Eine Kernspintomographie sollte auf jeden Fall gemacht werden, einfach auch um eine Bandverletzung oder eine Baker-Zyste auszuschließen, beide Sachen können Schmerzen und Beschwerden verursachen. 
Auf jeden Fall halte ich auch einen Orthopäden für geeigneter als den Hausarzt. Die meisten der Orthopäden haben morgens sogenannte "Notfallsprechstunden". Sag denen halt, das Knie ist jetzt wieder ganz akut, dann mußt Du Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen, aber Du kommst dran an dem Tag!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
vielen dank für deine antwort. ja, werde am freitag halb acht zu einer notfallsprechstunde gehn, wenn es nicht besser ist.
eine bakerzyste würde ich mal ausschließen, denn was ich bisher darüber gehört habe klingt meinen beschwerden nicht ähnlich: verdickung in kniekehle usw.
ich werde mich morgen, wie gesagt, erstmal um meine hws kümmern, damit ich wenigstens wieder rundumblick hab.
freitag morgen geh ich evtl, wenn es denn sein muss.
halte euch auf dem laufenden, wenn ihr wollt  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Ja, ich würde gerne wissen, wie es weitergeht mit dem Knie!  
Drücke die Daumen! 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallihallo, 
komme jetzt hgerade von physio. die rückenmassage war toll, aber sehr schmerzhaft, wie auch immer, ab nächste woche gibts dann ja manuelle therapie.
ich werde morgen nicht zum orthopäden gehn, denn kniebeschwerden sind weniger geworden. hab das rechte knie durch hinken entlastet, was nun zur folge hat, dass das linke knie schmerzt, da es wahrscheinlich überlastet ist.
da mich ja im mom, zumindestens im knie, keine akuten beschwerden plagen, werd ich mal abwarten.hatte jetzt innerhalb von ca.6 wochen zweimal so extreme kniebeschwerden und zwischendurch nur sehr gering.kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich mir da was schlimmes zugezogen hab und wenn doch, kommt der nächste schub bestimmt und dann kann ich immer noch zum experten gehn, würd ich mal sagen. oder was meint ihr?
da ich mich wg. meinem rücken, siehe erster beitrag, eh' mit ibuprofen vollstopfen tu' hilft mir das erstmal.
und bei verdacht auf eine beginnende knigelenksarthrose muss man doch nicht zwingend gleich sofort handeln, oder?
werd euch auf dem laufenden halten, wenns was neues gibt.

----------


## StarBuG

Du solltest das nicht vor dir her schieben.
Lass dein Knie anschauen, um festzustellen.
Zum feststellen, ob es z.B. der Meniskus ist, bedarf es nur ein paar Handgriffe. 
Ich würde dir wärmstens empfehlen, morgen doch hinzugehen. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Teetante

*Kann mich da Micha's Worten nur anschließen! 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall hingehen und es abklären lassen.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo michael, hallo andrea,
komm mir da irgendwie blöd vor. denn wenn ich morgen keine beschwerden mehr hab, was soll ich denn da erzählen?
außerdem hätte doch der chiropraktiker auch etwas feststellen müssen (da war ich vor genau einer woche), oder?
ich weiß net genau, denn der orthopäde, der sich so halbwegs in meiner umgebung befindet, hat auch noch zu.
mal sehn.

----------


## StarBuG

Ein Chiropraktiker ist kein Orthopäde. 
Wenn du morgen nichts mehr spürst, geh trotzdem hin.
Allein das du dich schon solange mit dem Problem rumärgerst, ist Grund genug für einen Arztbesuch. 
Meistens ist es auch ein wenig die Psyche, wenn einem kurz vor/beim Arztbesuch auf einmal nichts mehr weh tut.
Hatte ich früher auch. Fühlte mich hundeelend, aber im Wartezimmer ging es mir auf einmal wieder blendend.  
Also nicht drüber nachdenken. Hingehen und vielleicht kann er dir ja sagen was los ist und dir helfen. Es bringt doch auch nichts immer auf den nächsten Schub an Knieschmerzen zu warten.  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## lucy230279

hallo micha, 
find es toll, dass du dich so um mich kümmerst. fühl mich hier gut aufgehoben :Smiley:  
du hast ja recht, ich sollte gehn, aber erstens weiß ich nicht, welcher orthopäde morgen früh sprechzeit hat, hab keine lust um sieben alle abzutelefonieren und außerdem sind meine rückenschmerzen im mom mal wieder so schlimm, dass ich jede bewegung wenn mögl vermeiden möchte.
ich werde deinen rat annehmen, aber frühestens nächste woche, muss mich erstmal um meine lws/hws/bws kümmern.
trotzdem schonmal vorab vielen dank.

----------


## lucy230279

bins schon wieder, 
seit gestern abend habe ich das gleiche problem, weswegen ich letzte woche krankgeschrieben wurde, nun beim linken knie. letzte woche wars das rechte. kann denn schmerz wandern?häähh? vielleicht dreh ich wirklich schon am rad? es gibt übrigens keine erkennbare ursache, außer das ich gestern ab und zu ein paar treppen steigen musste, aber dann müssten ja beide knie betroffen sein, oder? 
von gestreckten zustand in den gebeugten und umgekehrt (z.b. beim hinsetzen oder aufstehen) verursacht sehr starke schmerzen in der kniescheibe. es ist ein stechender schmerz. wenn ich die entsprechende position eingenommen habe und das knie nicht bewege, geht es. wenn ich dann ganz leichten druck oberhalb der kniescheibe ausübe, könnt ich an die decke gehen.heute und morgen ist aus zeitgründen kein arztbesuch drin. 
ich weiß, dass das eher ein fall für den orthopäden ist.aber ich kann mich definitiv nicht krankschreiben lassen, da bei uns hochbetrieb herrscht und ich morgen schon wieder 11h am schalter stehen muss. 
das musste letzte woche schon jmd anders machen und meine kollegen denken sonst, ich mach das mit absicht. also, ich muss den tag morgen überstehen, aber wie?

----------


## StarBuG

Morgen Lucy 
Wenn du Diclofenac Tabletten Zuhause hast, könnten die dir helfen, den Tag zu überstehen.
Aber geh danach auf jeden Fall zum Arzt/Krankenhaus  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Heute ist doch Donnerstag, selbst wenn Du bis 18.00 Uhr arbeiten mußt bei der Bank, versuche danach noch zu einem Arzt zu kommen. In heutiger Zeit machen viele Praxen wieder diese Dienstleistungstage, weil eben nicht alle Patienten sich morgens um 10 Uhr in eine Praxis setzen können.  
Oder Du gehst - wie Micha schon schrieb - heute abend in eine KH-Ambulanz, die sind auf jeden Fall da.  
Laß es auf jeden Fall abklären, vor allem, da jetzt schon beide Knie Schmerzen verursachen.  
Ibuprofen 400 mg kann ich Dir auch noch empfehlen, gibt es rezeptfrei in jeder Apotheke zu kaufen, Diclofenac ist, bis auf eine Minidosierung, verschreibungspflichtig. 
Gute Besserung! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo micha, hallo andrea, 
vielen dank für eure antworten. schmerzmittel habsch noch. was mich so nervt, heute nacht konnte ich vor schmerzen nicht schlafen, jetzt ist schon wieder alles wesentlich besser und am sonnabend ist es bestimmt ganz weg. deshalb bin ich der meinung deswegen nicht in die notaufnahme zu müssen. da gibts glaub ich dringendere fälle. werd mir aber nächste woche mal ne überweisung zum orthopäden geben lassen. 
@andrea: wir sind, soweit ich weiß, die einzige bank in deutschland die mo-fr von 09.30 - 20.00 geöffnet hat, samstags übrigens bis 14.00. und da ich heut (7.30 bis schätzungsweise 21.00, wenn die kasse stimmt) und morgen (10.00-21.00 stehend) und am samstag(08.00 - 15.00) arbeiten bin, hat da mit sicherheit keine praxis mehr geöffnet. 
nächste woche hab ich gottseidank wieder physiotherapie, der kann vielleicht auch schon mal schaun. wenns schlimmer wird, geh ich zum notdienst, versprochen.

----------


## lucy230279

so es geht mal wieder ums knie, 
hatte ja immer schon mal beschwerden mit den knien, weswegen ich immer mal krankgeschrieben wurde.
letzte nacht hatte ich so starke schmerzen, dass ich gegen 3.30 in die notaufnahme bin, was ich dort erlebt habe wird in nem anderen thread stehen,
heute nachmittag zu meiner rheumatologin, klare diagnose, kniegelenkserguss, knie geschwollen und schmerzhaft, wieder ne woche krank, wenn ich pech habe, gibts in 3 tagen ne punktion. hoffe mal nicht.
okay,das war der aktuelle zwischenstand zum knie...

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Na, das ist doch wenigstens mal ne Aussage, auch wenn ein Erguss im Knie nicht so schön ist. 
Falls Punktion ansteht, wer macht die? Die Rheumatologin?? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
ich denke schon dass die rheumatologin das macht? oder machen das nur chirurgen?

----------


## Teetante

*Ähhh, ich dachte eher an einen Orthopäden! So kenne ich das auch nur, daß eine Rheumatologin das macht, wäre mir neu! 
Naja, abwarten, vielleicht kommst Du ja drum herum! 
Wie ist es denn, das Knie zur Zeit? Nimmst Du irgendwas ein? 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

vielleicht ist die rheumatologin auch ausgebildete orthopädin? keine ahnung?
nehme mal wieder novalgin, aber in maßen, versprochen :Smiley:  
ansonsten isses so: ich musste heute auf arbeit, weil mein chef gestern vor meiner krankschreibung einen termin mit meiner personalbetreuerin geamcht hat und den musste ich auch einhalten. da es doch ein ganz schöner weg ist, hab ich mit die gehhilfen meines göga geschnappt, damit ich die knie nicht so sehr belaste,denn eigentlich soll ich es ruhig lagern.
wenn ich ohne gehhilfen humple, dann belastet das das linke knie zu sehr, so dass dieses nun auch noch weh tut (zur erinnerung, da habsch schon leicht arthrose).
so, personalgespräch ist arbeitszeit und heute abend haben wir fasching. also hat mein chef vorgeschlagen, dass ich heute arbeite, zum fasching geh und ab morgen krank mache.
also mache ich mich dann gelich wieder auf den weg, arbeite bis 20.00 Uhr.
da ich dazu auserkoren wurde, prinzessin zu sein *träum* freue ich mich sehr über den vorschlag meines chefes, denn ohne prinzessin kein prinzenpaar...
also zieh ich 'n abendkleid an und schnapp mir dazu die krücken, sieht bestimmt lustig aus.
im mom ist es so,dass die schmerzen sich schon gebessert haben, also ich kann schon für ganz kurze zeit immer mal wieder auftreten. morgen früh ist mrt für rücken. mal sehn, ob ich da noch unterstützung beim laufen brauch.

----------


## Teetante

*Bist Du denn nun weiter krankgeschrieben oder nicht? 
Denn wenn ja, ist das ganze nicht so ungefährlich, was Du da veranstaltest mit Krüken in die Bank. Soweit ich weiß, gefährdest Du damit Deinen Versicherungsschutz durch die BG, wenn Dir in der Bank was passiert und Du trotz AU-Bescheinigung arbeiten gehst! 
Naja, Du - es hatte geklingelt, da bin ich wieder - äh, was wollte ich denn bloß schreiben? *grübel* 
Ach so, Du wirst Dir hoffentlich nicht noch die Knochen brechen, wenn Du heute in der Bank bist, viel Spaß auch für heute abend! 
Und sei vorsichtig mit den "Krücken"! 
Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

war ja gestern auch schon arbeiten, bin dann ab morgen bis inkl. sonnabend krankgeschrieben, morgen geht die cortison-therapie los, hoffe, dann mal schmerzfrei zu werden.
die au-bescheingung gilt ab heute, das ist richtig. allerdings wird die wohl so an die personalabteilung weitergeleitet, dass ich heute nicht krankgeschrieben bin..
mit den gehhilfen komme ich gut klar, ich entlaste mal beide knie und den rücken, des is schon okay.

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Lucy! 
Wünsche Dir einen tollen Abend und pass auf Dich auf - ja? 
Liebe Grüße
Leonie

----------


## Teetante

> allerdings wird die wohl so an die personalabteilung weitergeleitet, dass ich heute nicht krankgeschrieben bin..

 *Will Dir ja nicht Deine Illusionen nehmen, aber das funktioniert so nicht, entweder bringst Du eine neue AU, die erst ab morgen gilt, oder aber Du bist seit heute krankgeschrieben! 
Schließlich wird wohl keiner bei Euch da in der Bank in dem gelben Formular rumkritzeln, oder? Das wäre nämlich Urkundenfälschung, nur mal so am Rande erwähnt.... 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

@leonie, 
vielen dank, ja ich pass auf mich auf. das gute dabei ist, ich muss an irgendwelchen dämlichen spielen nicht teilnehmen... *freu* 
@teetante 
ich habe da keine ahnung von, aber verlass mich da auf die aussagen meiner teamsprecherin. zu jeder au-bescheinigung wird bei uns ein extra-beleg ausgefüllt, auf dem das neue datum drauf steht.
da ich wie gesagt, heute morgen ein unaufschiebbares personalgespräch hatte und dies als arbeitszeit gilt, machte mir mein chef eben o.g. vorschlag. da ich es nicht besser weiß, vertraue ich auf diese aussagen.
außerdem bin ich sehr froh, wenigstens mal 5 stunden auf arbeit gewesen zu sein und nach dem rechten zu schaun, bzw, einiges wieder gerade zu biegen..

----------

